# Raspberry Pi 3 B+ Stromverbrauch - 5A nicht genug?



## Hatuja (22. März 2018)

Hi PCGH'ler

ich habe mir letzte Woche einen neuen Raspberry Pi 3 B+ gekauft um meinen beschädigten 3'er in meinem Media-Center-Box zu ersetzten.
Laut Doku genehmigt sich der neue Pi 3 B+ lediglich 1.13 A unter last. Der alter 3'er 1.34 A.

Ich betreibe meine Media-Center Box mit einem 5A Schaltnetzteil. Daran hängen zusätzlich zum Pi noch 2 kleine 5Volt Lüfter und eine 2,5Zoll Festplatte, zusammen vielleicht 1.6 A.

Mein alter Raspberry Pi 3 lief damit auch unter Vollast ohne Probleme, der neue B+ zeigt mir ständig den "under voltage" Blitz und zeigt dies auch gelegentlich in der Konsole an!
Selbst wenn ich die Festplatte vom Netzteil abklemme, also nochmals bis zu 1.5 A mehr zu verfügung stelle, ändert das am Verhalten des B+ Pi's nichts.
Rund 4.9A scheinen für meinen B+ Pi also nicht genug zu sein...

Ich habe es auch mit einem neuen Rasbian Image ausprobiert, das hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Hat jemand einen Raspberry 3 B+ und hat ähnlich Probleme oder auch gar keine Proble in der Hinsicht?


----------



## deady1000 (29. März 2018)

Also ich habe selbst nicht den B+ sondern nur den "Raspberry Pi 3 Model B".
Aber die Änderungen sind doch marginal.

200MHz mehr Leistung, GBit-Ethernet und ein schnelleres WLAN-Modul.

Warum soll das Teil plötzlich 5 Ampere ziehen?

Ich habe meinen Raspi von 1200MHz auf 1350MHz übertaktet, sowie den RAM-Takt angehoben und ein paar MHz auf die GPU gegeben.
Das Ding läuft bei mir mit einem normalen 2,5W Netzteil völlig stabil. Ich kann sogar mein Akkupack (2,1A) benutzen um den Raspi zu betreiben und es kommt kein Blitz-Symbol.
Es ist allerdings sehr wichtig ein hochwertiges Netzteil zu verwenden.

Kleines Beispiel: 
Der Ladeadapter von meinem Samsung Smartphone (2A) hält den Raspi stabiler als ein Noname-NT von Amazon (3A), dort erscheint ab und zu der Blitz.
Die Raspis sind sehr empfindlich was Schwankungen und billige Netzteile angeht.

Übrigens:


Spoiler



Im Boot-Stammverzeichnis der Raspi-SD-Karte befindet sich eine Datei names "config.txt".
Du kannst vom Raspi aus übers Terminal mittels 
	
	



```
nano /boot/config.txt
```
 darauf zugreifen.
Bis over_voltage=6 behälst du beim Overclocking die Garantie. Du sagtest ja bereits, dass du Kühler besitzt.
Meine Werte lauten wie folgt:

```
#force_turbo=1
#boot_delay=1

#CPU
#arm_freq=1350
#over_voltage=6

#RAM
#sdram_freq=500
#sdram_schmoo=0x02000020
#over_voltage_sdram_p=6
#over_voltage_sdram_i=4
#over_voltage_sdram_c=4

#GPU
#gpu_freq=500

#SD-Card-Overclock
#dtparam=sd_overclock=84

##die Rauten(#) müssen selbstverständlich zur Aktivierung entfernt werden
```


----------



## taks (29. März 2018)

Hast du kein anderes Netzteil zum testen?
Vielleicht hat das Netzteil ja nen Ecken ab. Oder (teil-)defektes Kabel?


----------



## Hatuja (29. März 2018)

Ich betreibe den Raspi mit einem MeanWell RS-25-5_ S_chaltnetzteil. Also kein China-Handy-Netzteil-Böller.
Der vorherige Raspberry Pi 3 Model B, bei dem ich leider das Bluetooth kaputt gemacht habe, lief mit  zwei Lüftern und einer Festplatte seit ca. 2 Jahren ohne Probleme an diesem Netzteil.
Ich habe nun lediglich den Pi getauscht.
Schließe ich wieder den alten an, oder auch einen Pi der ersten Generation, funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.
Auch mit einem 2.5A Netzteil von Dell habe ich das gleiche Problem, der RPi1 und RPi3 funktionieren an diesem ohne Probleme, der RPi 3 B+ nicht!
Ich gehe daher mal stark davon aus, dass das Netzteil und die Verkabelung OK sind.

Übertaktet habe ich dem Pi nicht. Da mir schon die "Stock-Performance" der alten 3'ers bereits ausreicht, hatte ich das auch ersteinmal nicht vor.
Mit den "over_voltage" settings kann ich das Power-Target ja nur weiter anheben. Da mir der 3 B+ ja jetzt schon, außer im Leerlauf, ständig den Blitz zeigt, würde ich die Einstellung auch so nicht weiter anheben...


----------



## deady1000 (31. März 2018)

Tja. Dein Pi zieht zu viel Strom.
Tausch das Ding um oder versuche nochmal ein anderes Netzteil.

Hier kann dir wohl niemand helfen.

Ein Einplatinencomputer, der 25W verbraucht, verfehlt jedenfalls einen seiner Hauptzwecke.


----------



## fotoman (31. März 2018)

Hast Du kein Leistungsmessgerät, um einfach mal zu messen, ob es wirklich soviel Strom zieht oder ob nicht vieleicht die Buchse einen Fehler hat? Ein anderes Kabel hast D vermutlich auch schon versucht.

Hiernach soll der Verbrauc des B+ (jedenfalls im Leerlauf() geringer sein wie bei den älteren Modellen:
Raspberry Pi B+ Test – Stromverbrauch - Developer-Blog


----------



## deady1000 (1. April 2018)

Steck das Ding einfach mal an eine Powerbank mit mindestens 2A und sag mal was passiert.
Normalerweise müsste der Betrieb ohne weitere Verbraucher problemlos möglich sein.

Wenn es Probleme gibt stimmt etwas mit deinem B+ nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (1. April 2018)

Ich denke ich kann dich etwas schlauer machen. Ich gehe mal davon aus du gehst direkt mit den 5V auf die Stiftleiste, und das ist der Punkt. Das kannst du beim B+ nicht einfach so machen. Der Grund warum der B+ sparsamer ist als der Normale liegt unter anderen bei der Stromversorgung, beim B+ ist die Schaltung so ausgelegt das über den USB Port 2 Ampere reinkommen, die gehen in eine Schutzschaltung, über einen Mosfet gesteuert in die  Filterkette und landen dann bei einem Schaltregler ( Step Down Converter ) der die 3.3V TTL Spannung für die GPIO und die 1.8V für die CPU bereitstellt.
Beim normalen PI ist kein Schaltregler sondern ein Festspannungsregler da funzt das bisschen anders mit der Stromversorgung. 

Ich vermute jetzt einfach du gehst mit 5V direkt auf die Steckerleiste, damit umgehst du die Schutzschaltung ( Kurzschluss / Verpolung / Überspannung, Strombegrenzer ) du umgehst die Mosfet Reglung und die Filterkette und ballerst direkt in den Schaltregler rein mit den total dreckigen 5volt von deinem Schaltnetzteil, das mag die Schaltung aber so garnicht, die fehlt z.b die Suppressordiode welche vor überspannung und zu viel Strom schützt, dir fehlt ein Filter der die restliche PWM Modulationen von deinem Meanwell rausfiltert, es gibt leider kein Datenblatt zu dem Schaltregler, aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das er bevor er seinen Dienst aufgibt erstmal viel Strom zieht und ziemlich Heiß wird bis zum Exodus.  Vermutlich ist dein einziges Glück das er wirklich noch nicht Tod ist die Tatsache das du die 3.3V bei den GPIO Pins nicht belastest und der Raspberry nicht die volle Taktung zulässt und damit auch den Schaltregler vorm Tod rettet. Da am USB ne 2Ampere Polysicherung ist kann der B+ unmöglich mehr Strom als 2 Ampere ziehen, dann löst die Sicherung aus und die Kiste is aus bis einmal der Strom weggenommen wurde. 

Das würde deine Problematik 1-1 erklären und warum der Raspberry munter so viel Strom verballert obwohl er 3 Schutzschaltungen hat die verhindern das er mehr als 2 Ampere ziehen kann.

@Deady1000 so marginal ist der unterschied dann nicht, grad was die Instabilität von der Stromversorung angeht, denn das liegt einfach am Festspannungsregler beim 3B, beim 3B+ ist wie geschrieben nen Schaltregler mit ner Siebkette als Filter und dadurch wird er bei weiten nicht so empfindlich wie die alten Modele, wenn man aber den Filter umgeht weil man nicht über USB den Strom reingibt, dann wirds sehr blöd die sind Lebensnotwendig für den Schaltregler


----------



## Hatuja (1. April 2018)

Vielen dank dekay55, für die gut Erklärung. Ich hatte mich vor langer Zeit mal mit Pufferbatterie für Pis  beschäftigt.
Dabei stieß ich zwar auch darauf, dass der Pi über die  Stiftleiste versorgt werden kann, dies aber nicht empfolen wird.

Daher hatte ich das bei dem Build auch gar nicht erst in Betracht gezogen und versorge den Pi nicht über die Stiftleiste.
Ich gehe vom Netzteil aus an die USB-Buchse.

Eine Powerbank mit 2A Habe ich nicht, an der ich es testen kann. Aber verhält sich der Pi anders, wenn er von einer Powerbank gespeisst wird, als von einem Netzteil?
Ich habe es mit dem Meanwell und zwei anderen "normalen" USB Netzteilen (2A und 2.5A) getestet, die bisher alle sehr zuverlässig funktioniert haben.

Nachgemessen habe ich den Verbrauch bisher nicht, das werde ich aber nachholen, wenn ich nach Ostern wieder zu Hause bin.

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich auch den Händler angschrieben. Der stellt sich aber quer, von wegen "Wenn er ansonsten funktioniert, liegt es am Netzteil. Der Rest nicht unser Problem." Ich könnte ihn für 20€ + Porto zum "überprüfen" einschicken!

Ich habe den Pi, nachdem ich ihn erhalten habe, leider nur kurz an einem USB Netzteil gebootet und nicht weiter im Detail geprüft. Mit so einem Problem hatte ich nicht gerechnet.
Da ich danach dirket den Kühler verklebt und die Bohrungen vergrößert habe, um ihn im Media-Center zu verbauen, kann ich hin auch so nicht zurückschicken...

Werde ich mir wohl oder übel noch einen bestellen müssen und werde diesen vorher sehr genau prüfen!


----------



## Abductee (1. April 2018)

Gehst du jetzt auf einer der vier USB-Buchsen mit der Stromversorgung oder auf den Micro-USB?
(nicht lachen das ist beim Raspberry auch möglich)


----------



## dekay55 (1. April 2018)

Dann müsste der Schaltregler auf dem Raspberry defekt sein oder irgend nen Bug, wie gesagt es hängt direkt am USB Port ne 2Ampere PTC Sicherung, sobald du mehr als 2 Ampere ziehst löst die Sicherung aus.

Edit : Wertlos is der PI nicht dadurch, du kannst auch selbst die 3.3V  die 1.8V und die 5V einspeisen und die ganze Spannungsreglung auf dem PI umgehen, dazu müsstest du dir aber Festspannungsregler bauen ( kostenpunkt 2-3euro ) Also er ist kein fall für den Müll, das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.


----------



## Hatuja (1. April 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gehst du jetzt auf einer der vier USB-Buchsen mit der Stromversorgung oder auf den Micro-USB?
> (nicht lachen das ist beim Raspberry auch möglich)



Ich gehe auf die Micro Buchse. 

Man kann den Pi tatsächlich über die großen A-Buchsen mit Strom versorgen?
Das war mir nicht bekannt und damit hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet oder es ausprobiert...



dekay55 schrieb:


> Dann müsste der Schaltregler auf dem Raspberry  defekt sein oder irgend nen Bug, wie gesagt es hängt direkt am USB Port  ne 2Ampere PTC Sicherung, sobald du mehr als 2 Ampere ziehst löst die  Sicherung aus.
> 
> Edit : Wertlos is der PI nicht dadurch, du kannst auch selbst die 3.3V   die 1.8V und die 5V einspeisen und die ganze Spannungsreglung auf dem PI  umgehen, dazu müsstest du dir aber Festspannungsregler bauen (  kostenpunkt 2-3euro ) Also er ist kein fall für den Müll, das wollte ich  damit ausdrücken.



Wegwerfen werde ich ihn so schnell  noch nicht. Aber in das Media-Ceter wird er nicht wandern, da will ich  schon einen zuverlässigen und "heilen" einbauen.
Ich werde mir die  Tage noch einmal anschauen, wie viel er tatsächlich zieht. Denn richtig  defekt scheint er halt nichts zu sein, zumindest habe ich nicht  bemerkt, dass etwas (BT/WLAN/...) nicht funktioniert.
Er wird auch ohne Kühlung nicht absurd warm, oder ähnliches. Ich habe mir auch gedacht, dass ich mal schaue, wie er sich beim underclocking verhält...


----------



## dekay55 (1. April 2018)

Da reicht ne Kalte Lötstelle mit nem erhöhten Wiederstand das die Sense Pin´s ( überwachen die Spannung und gleichen sie mit Ref ab )  von der CPU anschlagen bzw das die Spannung nicht mehr mit Ref ( Referenz Spannung ) übereinstimmt. Auch das könnte dein Phänomen verursachen, so wirklich schlau wird man aber erst wenn man mal mit nem Multimeter ran geht und optimaler weise mit nem Oszi.


----------



## deady1000 (2. April 2018)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Eine Powerbank mit 2A Habe ich nicht, an der ich es testen kann. Aber verhält sich der Pi anders, wenn er von einer Powerbank gespeisst wird, als von einem Netzteil?



Das Netzteil wandelt den 220V Wechselstrom in 5V Gleichstrom um. 
Eine Powerbank gibt ganz normalen Gleichstrom und mittels Widerstand kommen immer gleichmäßig 5V und die erforderliche Stromstärke am Endgerät an. 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine herkömmliche Powerbank die stabilste Stromquelle für einen Pi darstellt, solange sie ausreichend aufgeladen ist. 



> Ich habe zwischenzeitlich auch den Händler angschrieben. Der stellt sich aber quer, von wegen "Wenn er ansonsten funktioniert, liegt es am Netzteil. Der Rest nicht unser Problem." Ich könnte ihn für 20€ + Porto zum "überprüfen" einschicken!



Der B+ ist noch fast brandneu. Wann hast du den gekauft?
Wenn möglich trete umgehend vom Kaufvertrag zurück (Widerruf). Solange das Vertragsdatum auf der Auftragsbestätigung nicht Februar 2018 ist, kann sich der Händler querstellen wie er will und er muss ihn zurücknehmen.

Edit:
Erscheinungsdatum war März und dein Thread ist kaum 2 Wochen alt also widerrufe zügig den Kaufvertrag und besorge dir bei Amazon einen neuen Pi. 
Die bei Amazon machen auch keinen Streß bezüglich Umtausch.


----------



## Hatuja (2. April 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Da reicht ne Kalte Lötstelle mit nem erhöhten  Wiederstand das die Sense Pin´s ( überwachen die Spannung und gleichen  sie mit Ref ab )  von der CPU anschlagen bzw das die Spannung nicht mehr  mit Ref ( Referenz Spannung ) übereinstimmt. Auch das könnte dein  Phänomen verursachen, so wirklich schlau wird man aber erst wenn man mal  mit nem Multimeter ran geht und optimaler weise mit nem Oszi.



Ja, es wäre interessant zu wissen, was an dem Pi nicht in Ordnung ist, aber das ist für mich nicht machtbar.
Ich werde ihn nicht gleich wegwerfen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die Gelegenheit!




deady1000 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil wandelt den 220V Wechselstrom in 5V Gleichstrom um.
> Eine Powerbank gibt ganz normalen Gleichstrom und mittels Widerstand kommen immer gleichmäßig 5V und die erforderliche Stromstärke am Endgerät an.
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine herkömmliche Powerbank die stabilste Stromquelle für einen Pi darstellt, solange sie ausreichend aufgeladen ist.



Auch wieder wahr. Eine 2A Powerbank habe ich jedoch nicht und nur zum testen des Raspberrys eine kaufen, lohnt sich auch nicht...




deady1000 schrieb:


> Der B+ ist noch fast brandneu. Wann hast du den gekauft?
> Wenn möglich trete umgehend vom Kaufvertrag zurück (Widerruf). Solange das Vertragsdatum auf der Auftragsbestätigung nicht Februar 2018 ist, kann sich der Händler querstellen wie er will und er muss ihn zurücknehmen.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Gekauft habe ich den Pi 2 Tage nach dem release. Als ich ihn bekommen habe, habe ich ihn lediglich kurz an einem "Handy-Netzteil" angeschlossen um zu schauen ob er bootet. 
Dabei hab ich den "Blitz" zwar bereits gesehen, ihm allerdings keine große Beachtung geschenkt. Vor allem, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch das alte Image bnutzt hatte (mitlerweile habe ich natürlich die auch die neuen getestet!). 
Da der Pi soweit ja lief, habe ich ihn dann im Media-Ceter verbaut. Dazu habe ich den Kühlkörper verklebt und die Bohrungen vergrößert, damit ich ihn auf Abstandshalter schrauben kann...
Zurückschicken kann ich ihn also so leider nicht mehr!


----------



## deady1000 (2. April 2018)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Da der Pi soweit ja lief, habe ich ihn dann im Media-Ceter verbaut. Dazu habe ich den Kühlkörper verklebt und die Bohrungen vergrößert, damit ich ihn auf Abstandshalter schrauben kann...
> Zurückschicken kann ich ihn also so leider nicht mehr!


Da der Pi teildefekt ist, was nichts mit deiner Manipulation zutun hat, würde ich schon meinen, dass du das Recht hast vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten bzw der Schaden ein Rückgabegrund ist. 
Schließlich muss der Pi eine angegebene Stromquelle akzeptieren und darf nicht runtertakten (Blitz).

Der Händler bekommt den Pi zurück und kann sich das Geld vom Hersteller erstatten lassen. Das Gerät kann sowieso nicht weiterverkauft werden. 
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle nochmal versuchen und beim Händler hartnäckig bleiben. Kulanz sieht jedenfalls anders aus, wenn er dir sagt, dass du das hinnehmen musst.

Wo hast du gekauft?


----------



## Hatuja (3. April 2018)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Da der Pi teildefekt ist, was nichts mit deiner Manipulation zutun hat, würde ich schon meinen, dass du das Recht hast vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten bzw der Schaden ein Rückgabegrund ist.
> Schließlich muss der Pi eine angegebene Stromquelle akzeptieren und darf nicht runtertakten (Blitz).
> 
> Der Händler bekommt den Pi zurück und kann sich das Geld vom Hersteller erstatten lassen. Das Gerät kann sowieso nicht weiterverkauft werden.
> ...



Ich habe den Pi bei banggood.com im Angebot für ~28€ gekauft. War halt günstig...
Die waren jetzt nicht wirklich unfreundlich oder ähnliches. Es kam mehr eine Standartantwort, dass wenn der Pi ansonsten funktioniert, es wohl am Netzteil liegt.
 Ja, ich kann dem Pi reklamieren, sie würden ihn dann prüfen, ich muss aber die Versandkosten nach HK von rund 16€ tragen. Das ist mir eigentlich den Aufwand nicht wert...


----------



## deady1000 (3. April 2018)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann dem Pi reklamieren, sie würden ihn dann prüfen, ich muss aber die Versandkosten nach HK von rund 16€ tragen. Das ist mir eigentlich den Aufwand nicht wert...


Das wäre es mir dann auch nicht wert.
Vielleicht findest du ja, wie oben beschrieben, noch eine andere Möglichkeit den Pi mit Strom zu versorgen - ohne Blitz.


----------



## Hatuja (4. April 2018)

So, ich hatte heute ein wenig mehr Zeit zum testen.

Der RPi hat die Undervoltage-Warnung geworfen, sobald er mehr als 0.77A gezogen hat.
Bei 1073Mhz ist er auch unter Last bei max. 0.77A geblieben.
Bei mehr als 1074Mhz ist er kurz auf 0.78A hoch gegangen, hatt dann den "Blitz" gezeigt und ist auf unter 0.3A bei 600Mhz gefallen.
Danach hat er sich wieder hochgetaktet, bis er irgendwann wieder eine 0.78A Spitze hatte... und das Spiel beginnz von vorn!

Ich habe dann getestet, wie der RPi reagiert, wenn ich ihn über die GPIOs versorge...
Klappt auch mit den vollen 1400Mhz stabil und ohne Probleme!


----------



## DOcean (4. April 2018)

Ich betreibe einen 3B+ mit einem 3A NT von Amazon ohne Probleme, mit 2A aus einem Handy LadeNT ging es nicht (gelber Blitz)

Der Pi scheint wirklich etwas wählerisch zu sein bei der Stromversorgung.... hatte ich auch schon Probleme mit...

Es scheint so zu sein das obwohl nicht so viel Strom gezogen wird (im Mittel) es Spitzen gibt die das NT auch liefern muss, und dieses Spitzen scheinen mehr zu werden...


----------



## deady1000 (4. April 2018)

Na ist doch gut, wenn er normal über die GPIOs betrieben werden kann.
Die Geschichte über MicroUSB ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber immerhin ist er noch gebrauchbar.

Und ja, Raspis sind sehr wählerisch was die Stromquelle betrifft.
Batterypacks funktionieren wie schon erwähnt übrigens spitze.
Habe eine 10.000mAh Powerbank und damit läuft er bei niedriger Last schätzungsweise 8-10 Stunden.
Kann man sich auch flott ausrechnen da sich die Spannung von 5V ja rauskürzt.


----------

